# new TT owner here!!!



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

hey guys,

although i have only just joined i have been using this forum a lot to research what i want in a TT, i have liked them for ages. so i took the plunge and bought myself a TTR 225 and picked it up at 2pm Monday with a smile on my face all the way home in the following 24 hours i did nearly 250 miles in it smiling all the way, i absolutely love it!

now, you may be wondering why i'm posting this in the flame section! here goes:

 got rudely woken up this morning at about 2am by a massive boom (like an explosion) i darted out of bed and chased my dad downstairs who had got up a few seconds earlier to find half of a flagstone on my hallway floor and glass from my front door all over. my parents cut their feet open, i don't know how i didn't! anyway it looks like they have looked through the letterbox, seen some keys on the shelf next to the door and broken the window to pinch them. (don't worry they weren't the keys to my TT ) but my mums car and my brothers which are both on the same set plus the house keys! unfortunately our garage is unavailable.

cops attended and had a follow up this morning but it still doesn't make me feel any safer, i cant help but think that someone will be back for my car and come fully into the house looking for the keys.

because of all the hassle my mum is really trying to urge me to sell the car, i don't even have the log book back yet cos its so new to me! it pi**es me off that i have worked so hard to get this car which i love and i get this, Ba**ards!

anyone had any similar experiences and did anyone ever return for a second attempt at taking the car?

on a lighter note hello, im chris and (i hope) to be on the forum for some time! i just wanted to get it all of my chest, i feel like crying!

http://homepages.shu.ac.uk/~csteven4/TT.JPG thats a pic of my pride and joy.[/img]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

This happened to me a few weeks after I had my TT. They managed to get in through the kitchen window and ransack the downstairs looking for keys. They really only took briefcases, and my purse, but unfortunately, my briefcase had the plastic key in it, so we had all the locks changed on the car.

We now make sure that all the windows are locked before going to bed, and we have a safe upstairs that we put all the wallets, purses, keys etc into each night.

They have never been back.

We've also started a neighbourhood watch scheme in our road, and while all the other roads on our estate had burglaries in the run up to last Christmas, our road escaped.

Don't worry too much, it's distressing when it happens, and there are thing that you can do to stop it happening again. Now, I just feel (probably wrongly!) quite smug that they didn't escape with my pride and joy!

Don't let this put you off enjoying your new car.


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

cheers for the re assurance! 

my attitude towards it is the 'stand up to bullies' approach, i dont see why i should have to drive a lower spec car ( i dont mean to sound snobby) thats not as much fun just because some assface fancies some easy money.

do you think in your case they were looking for the keys or just money etc?

had the plain clothed cops come round and give advice on security as well which helped a bit. just wondering how many ppl keep their car on the driveway and what security measures are in place, the police suggested those bollard things that go into the ground but cant see parents being happy about me digging their block paved drive up. i was thinking something more like a wheel clamp.

another problem is that we had a dummy alarm box on the house, now that someone threw a brick through and the alarm dint go off they know its not real. but with the noise it made god knows how the neighbours missed it!

- Chris


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi chris
sorry to hear about your break in, ive got mine in the drive and have 
a cctv camera fitted to show all the car's in the drive you can get them quite cheap now, pulgs straight into the dvd, 
dont think they will be back to your house mate, they will know you will be on the look out now


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

cheers trev,

i feel more reassured now! ive had a brief look into cctv. i suppose even if its a real looking fake one it mite deter these idiots!

police have been really good though, had someone taking glass samples. im suprised they bothered.

-chris


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Chris24747 said:


> cheers trev,
> 
> i feel more reassured now! ive had a brief look into cctv. i suppose even if its a real looking fake one it mite deter these idiots!
> 
> ...


Chris
they might know who it is and just want more proof, dont go for a fake camera. you will get one that works well out of B&Q for Â£50. the one ive got is micromark about 50mm x 20mm and has night vision think it was Â£100


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

thats a lot cheaper than i thought they'd be! nice one, ill check them out!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Chris, although i doubt they'd be back again in the near future.

Make sure all your locks are changed, and as trev has stated above get a CCTV camera installed (above head height for obvious reasons) and a sign in the porch/wherever saying something along the lines of CCTV recording in operation.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Sorry to hear about that Chris, although i doubt they'd be back again in the near future.
> 
> Make sure all your locks are changed, and as trev has stated above get a CCTV camera installed (above head height for obvious reasons) and a sign in the porch/wherever saying something along the lines of CCTV recording in operation.[/quote
> 
> good point about the stickers got them with the camera, i think by law you have to fit these on view


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

im gutted to say that my mum is really really upset and frightened about someone coming back, ive had to put the TT in a secure compound that i have access to at least til things die down. took it to an audi dealer on the way out who offered 3 k less than what i payed!  dont know whats gonna happen now tbh!
i only done 220 miles on it as well!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Chris24747 said:


> im gutted to say that my mum is really really upset and frightened about someone coming back, ive had to put the TT in a secure compound that i have access to at least til things die down. took it to an audi dealer on the way out who offered 3 k less than what i payed!  dont know whats gonna happen now tbh!
> i only done 220 miles on it as well!


 :x

Man, that sucks ! It really makes my blood boil when innocent hard grafters have to become victims.

I hope all settles back down, and these dumbasses get there Karma come-uppance :evil:

Welcome aboard anyway Chris - I hope you're still on here in years to come for the RIGHT reasons :wink:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news like the other guys said don't let that put you off keeping the car, i wouldn't have thought they'd be back they might think the neighbours are keeping an eye out too. They sound a bit amateur to me risking waking you up with a flagstone instead of fishing the keys with a line as some people have described in previous posts. Might be worth getting the camera though for what it costs as a deterrent and to put your parents minds at rest a bit.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Awww , thats shit mate. Truly.
This fucking country does my head in some times.
You cant have fuck all.

Sorry about the language, but c***s like this brings the tourettes out in me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome Chris. So sorry top hear about what happened. I hope you and your parents don't feel too scared still and are making your home more vigilant.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Happened to me last July, they broke the lock on our back door but fortunately we had set the burglar alarm so it went off and they scarpered. Plod said it was unlikely they'd be back as we had the alarm etc, but we still have added other security measures so they will find it more difficult to get in the house. I also was tempted to get rid of the car, the thought of what might have happened if the alarm had not been set didn't bear thinking about.  But then I realised that I work bloody hard and my car is about the one vice I have, and I just love it too much to let some thieving scumbags deny me the pleasure of having it hence the additional security measures.

Wait a bit longer to see if you still feel the same about selling it....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Chris, and welcome 

I had the same experience some 4 (or was it 5?) years ago as have some other guys on here. It certainly didn't put me off and I've kept my car.

As others on here have said, just make sure the house is secure and never leave your keys anywhere near the door or in view of windows/doors.

I hope your mum calms down again ,,,,,, perhaps a little "tour" in your car and a lunch may help? You can then explain to her that it is very unlikely that the crooks target your house twice. After all, it could all have been coincidence and they were after your parent's oil paintings (if they have any) :wink:

Enjoy your TT


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

cheers for the support guys. i really dont want to have to sell as i love it way too much already.

unfortunately A3DFU my mum will not be able to be bought! im just hoping that she'll calm down a bit in the next few days, either way the TT is off the drive and safe for a while hopefully the thieves will think i was only visiting or something and not be back.

been talking to a mate of mine who suggested concentrating money on buying a clifton alarm. (anyone got comments on this?)

im pretty sure my rents are buying a good quality alarm for the house, problem with that is one of the neighbours alarms keeps goin off and its become a bit of a cry wolf situation because of how often it happens.

why cant people just respect other peoples property, especially something as gorgeous as a TT! its one thing to steal form a business but domestic burglary has psychological effects!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Chris24747 said:


> unfortunately A3DFU my mum will not be able to be bought!
> 
> domestic burglary has psychological effects!


Chris, I wasn't suggesting to buy your mum ====> just to explain to her nicely over a lunch 8)

Domestic violence/burglary; both are extremely soul destroying [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Chris24747 said:


> been talking to a mate of mine who suggested concentrating money on buying a clifton alarm. (anyone got comments on this?)


did he mean a clifford alarm?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Welcome to you

Bastards to them

Nae worries to your Mum

Vroooom to your TT


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

yeh, clifford! my bad!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> Welcome to you
> 
> Bastards to them
> 
> ...


Short and precise, John [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your recent saga.

When we lived in Greenhill a neighbour had a vaguely similar experience. He worked shifts and would get back about 6am. Someone had obviously clocked his movements, one morning got back and as usual headed to the bathroom. Thought he heard someone knocking at the door only to find the front door caved in, keys and car gone. Police were convinced that they'd planned to jump him on the way in as it's a quiet spot that time of the morning. Lucky he was busting for a piss or he may have lost more than his car. :evil:

Enjoy the car and if you get a chance look out for the Events organised by Nick (Nem) for the East Mids area. :wink:


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

thats the sort of thing im afraid of now, being jumped etc. im in dronfield and cops reckon the people that did it were probably from south yorkshire (cough manor cough) if anyone knows the area.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Chris24747 said:


> thats the sort of thing im afraid of now, being jumped etc. im in dronfield and cops reckon the people that did it were probably from south yorkshire (cough manor cough) if anyone knows the area.


Most of the car crime on this side of town seems to originate from the Manor and Norfolk Park (informed generalisation  ). The majority are opportunists so I wouldn't worry unduly, they'll know you're going to be on guard so should hopefully move on.

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be any great penalties for car crime, well any crime, at least that's the impression I get from reading the court reports in the Star. :x


----------



## Chris24747 (May 16, 2007)

whirlypig said:


> Hi Chris, welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about your recent saga.
> 
> When we lived in Greenhill a neighbour had a vaguely similar experience. He worked shifts and would get back about 6am. Someone had obviously clocked his movements, one morning got back and as usual headed to the bathroom. Thought he heard someone knocking at the door only to find the front door caved in, keys and car gone. Police were convinced that they'd planned to jump him on the way in as it's a quiet spot that time of the morning. Lucky he was busting for a piss or he may have lost more than his car. :evil:


 did your neighbor replace the TT with another one after what happened?


----------

